# ¿ Como puedo reemplazar un regulador LM337 por uno regulador transistorizado?



## rafaiori (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola amigos.

Estudio Ing eléctrica, y no soy muy bueno para la electrónica, quisiera pedirles un favor.
Tengo una fuente variable regulada dual de 0 -15 voltios (y de 0 a -15 v), hecha con reguladores LM317 y LM337, pero el profesor nos dijo, que teníamos que usar transistores para hacer el regulador, pero la verdad he encontrado reguladores muy complicados, quisiera que alguien me brindara un poco de ayuda, para hacer mi diseño del regulador.

Los elementos con los que cuento para volver a hacer mi fuente, son:

-Trafo 0-24 v (3A)
-Puente de diodos (>1.5 A)
-Potenciometros (5K)
-fusibles de (1.5 a y de  3 A)
-Condensadores de 1uF (Tantalio)
-Condensadores de 10 uF ( electrolítico)
-Condensadores de 3300 uF (electrolítico)
-Resistencias de 220 ohmios

El regulador lo quiero diseñar para 1.5 A.


----------



## bocagonza (Sep 24, 2010)

mira,al lm317 remplasalo por un transistor TIP122, ( NPN darlington) pero la resistencia y el capasitor cambialos a la entrada ( colector del transistor) y da el mismo resultado, la resulacion la haces con la base del npn y el emisor la salida, y lo mismo la rama negativa pero con un pnp de las mismas caracteristicas
en 
un rato subo esquema
y bienvenido al foro

mira, lo mismo que aca pero con PNP y par ala salida negativa


----------



## rafaiori (Sep 24, 2010)

Amigo una duda, ese transistor que tú citas, se calienta y si es así, necesita disipador?
Y gracias por la bienvenida...


----------



## bocagonza (Sep 24, 2010)

ponle un buen disipador o pon 2 transistores( dara mejor resultado pero con disipador mas chico) con 2 de estos 1.5A 24V lo manejas bien, esta clase de transitor TO-220, esta hecha para que se le ponga disipador ya que manejan mucha corriente, fijate tu mismo si calienta, pero ponle disipador por si tenes que manejat mas corriente
saludos


----------



## rafaiori (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, parece que la mejor opción  es utilizar los dos transistores TO-220, pero el esquema sigue siendo el mismo verdad, me imagino que no cambia para nada..


----------



## bocagonza (Sep 24, 2010)

el diagrama es el mismo, solo cambia la resistencia que se conecta a la salida del 317 y colocala en el colector del transistor NPN en la etapa positiva
y lo mismo en la etapa negativa pero en le emisor del PNP y listo
PD: yo tengo en fuente casera, en una parte le harme el regulador con 3transistores tip122 con un disipador comun, maneja 5a7A segun el voltaje 1.5 - 12V con refrigeracion forzada por un cooler de pc viejo y listo, y la negativa -1.5 - -12 de la misma manera pero con PNP y listo y las regulo con un potenciometro doble de 50K


----------



## rafaiori (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola amigo, he intentado simular mi fuente, con los transistores, en el multisim, pero me genera un error, quisiera, que por favor me ayudaras a corregirlo, a ver que he conectado mal, ya que no encuentro la causa del error.

Creo que para la fuente negativa si funciona, pero para la positiva, no me sirve, y utilicé el tip 122 y el tip 127.

De antemano muchas gracias..

PDT: El circuito está en multisim.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2010)

rafaiori dijo:


> Hola amigo, he intentado simular mi fuente, con los transistores, en el multisim, pero me genera un error, .......


¿ Será porque hay un montón de errores de conexión ?

1) Dibuja el esquema "Prolijo", con la "Maraña" que dibujaste difícilmente se pueda entender algo.
2) Verifica la conexión de los transistores.


----------



## rafaiori (Sep 25, 2010)

Sip, revisé las conexiones, y creo que ya me funciona, el problema es ahora montarla en la baquela...jajaja

Gracias por la ayudita...

pdt: Perdón por lo "orrores" en las conexiones, pero soy aún un novato...


----------

